# I downloaded all the 479 pages of easy and weird scrambles and made it avaiable on my github account | ~3900 scrambles extracted, thanks to GRVirgo



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2022)

GitHub - shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles: ss-easy-scrambles|hidden


ss-easy-scrambles|hidden. Contribute to shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Next I'll try to extract the scrambles with regular expressions.

But you can try it too if you want.

original thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/easy-lucky-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread.1696/

---

UPDATE: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles/main/easy-scrambles-extracted.txt
3902 scrambles. (there might be some algs in there though)
Have fun 

Huge kudos for @GRVigo for the huuuge help


----------



## qwr (Apr 30, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next I'll try to extract the scrambles with regular expressions.


that should've been the first thing you did. otherwise it's just a site archive


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2022)

qwr said:


> that should've been the first thing you did. otherwise it's just a site archive


jeesh. just call it wathever you want!

I just thought it would be helpful making it avaiable for others if they want to test on the file themselves instead of downloading it all again

you should be more grateful instead of complaining for something I thought would help others


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

Wow, thanks!!
This is great!


----------



## GRVigo (May 1, 2022)

I get 3984 scrambles, see the attached text file. Perhaps some algorithms are in the middle.

@Filipe Teixeira, are they what you were looking for?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> I get 3984 scrambles, see the attached text file. Perhaps some algorithms are in the middle.
> 
> @Filipe Teixeira, are they what you were looking for?


wow that looks nice. thank you so much

@GRVigo do you think there is an easy way to filter the algs?

if not, I will start filtering them manually. I created a folder with the algs separated in groups of 25. there are 159 files









ss-easy-scrambles/grouped-scrambles-virgo at main · shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles


ss-easy-scrambles|hidden. Contribute to shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





ss forum user: if you are reading this and want to help, just post here the files you'll be working on and afterwards edit the post with the results.
I put a "//" before the scramble/alg so you can comment/uncomment on alg.cubing.net and see if it's a alg or scramble.

I'll wait for @GRVigo answer and if we can't find a good way to automatically tell apart the algs from scrambles I'll work on files 001 to 010 and edit here with the results


----------



## GRVigo (May 1, 2022)

> I'll wait for @GRVigo answer and if we can't find a good way to automatically tell apart the algs from scrambles I'll work on files 001 to 010 and edit here with the results



@Filipe Teixeira In my solver I have an experimental feature to evaluate scrambles. I applied it to this list and the results are in the excel file inside the attached zip.

As algorithms usually has a low difficulty you can eliminate them.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2022)

thank you so much for this!

I was solving the file "scrambles-000.txt" of splitted scrambles on my repo and here are my times


```
L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2 // 21.46
L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2// 10.18
D' B' F' U B2 D' L U F U' L R' F2 L' R' D B F2 D' U' L2 B2 F' U B2 // 16.53
R2 B R B' D' B L F2 L2 D B' F U2 B F2 U R' F R U2 L' U' R L U2 // 22.78
U' R2 F' L2 F U B U2 B R F' R2 B' U L2 B' R2 B' L' D2 F2 L' R' D F' // 19.51
D' U' B U R2 L F U2 B2 L' B2 R' B F2 R2 L B F2 L2 B' R D B D L // 19.46
U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R' D' F // 11.39
F U' F' L2 U2 F2 R B U B' U' R' U2 R U B R U' L' U R' U' L B' R' // 16.44
U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' // 11.14
F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2 // 22.95
U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F // 14.54
D2 U' B' R B R U D F' L' B2 R2 D2 L D' L' D B D2 B U2 L2 F' U' B' //  19.24
D U B D2 R D U' L2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' R B' F2 D' U' F2 R' // 14.71
L' R' U2 R B' F' U' B2 F' L' R2 D' R F' U2 F U' B' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D B // 16.42
U L2 F' B2 U R F2 U2 R' D' U' F' U2 F' R' B2 F' L' R2 U D2 L' D U' R' // 12.95
U2 F L D2 F D' F U B' F R B' R B U D' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 B' L F2 D' // 11.68
R' D' F2 D' F2 R U2 L' B U' D2 B U2 B' U B' F U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L // 13.28
U' B F U2 D' B2 L D R' F2 D F L' R2 D' F L B' D2 U' L F L' B D // 16.43
L2 R U' R2 D' B R' D2 L2 R' B' F' U' F2 U' F' D' B' F' R B F R' B' F // 13.45
R2 D2 L' D R' F' L R2 B2 L F D' B D U L B2 F D' U' L2 R D' L U // 19.03
R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' D F' L2 B R U2 F U R2 U' D' L R U2 F' U B L2 R //16.57
L' B' L' F' R F' R' U F L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L' U' F U' B L' U2 L' F' L' // 11.55
L2 F2 R2 B F L' R B F D2 U2 L2 U2 B F' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U L R' // 15.10
F R2 D R' L D L F B2 R' U L' B F' U2 F L' D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B' R // 19.06
L2 U' L2 U' L F' U' L2 R D' R2 F R F2 B' D' R' D2 B2 U B R2 F' L D' // 14.89
```

best avg5: 13.23 (σ = 0.25)
best avg12: 14.71 (σ = 2.47)

video later

I got a sub15 avg12 with those scrambles. good to practice xcrosses on 15 sec inspection

EDIT:


Spoiler: video now


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (May 2, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> GitHub - shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles: ss-easy-scrambles|hidden
> 
> 
> ss-easy-scrambles|hidden. Contribute to shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


awesome!! thanks!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 2, 2022)

Bayamo Penguin said:


> awesome!! thanks!!


de nada



https://raw.githubusercontent.com/shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles/main/easy-scrambles-extracted.txt


3902 scrambles. (there might be some algs in there though)

Huge kudos for @GRVigo for the huuuge help


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

@Filipe Teixeira I've got a text document file with some lucky scrambles I got and also all the sub-0.6 2x2 scrambles from official WCA comps. Do you want me to add them into the lucky scrambles document?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @Filipe Teixeira I've got a text document file with some lucky scrambles I got and also all the sub-0.6 2x2 scrambles from official WCA comps. Do you want me to add them into the lucky scrambles document?


why not


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 25, 2022)

do u have all 43 quintillion scrambles ?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> do u have all 43 quintillion scrambles ?


Dude, it says it's only from the easy/lucky/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread, and it says 3900


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dude, it says it's only from the easy/lucky/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread, and it says 3900


i am sorry i am not focus.
but i just wondering if anyone have all possible scrambles on 3x3
because , u know, nowdays, technologies make everything possible


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> i am sorry i am not focus.
> but i just wondering if anyone have all possible scrambles on 3x3
> because , u know, nowdays, technologies make everything possible


Probably not, but if they did, the file would be ridiculously large


----------



## Thom S. (May 26, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> technologies make everything possible


If one scramble took up one Byte of space (wayy too low, but whatever), all scrables would take up slightly less than 50 thousand Petabytes. Now times that how much space a scramble actually takes.
Then Times what multiple HDDs combining to just one petabyte cost.
Then times how much electricity one of those Hard drives needs.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> GitHub - shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles: ss-easy-scrambles|hidden
> 
> 
> ss-easy-scrambles|hidden. Contribute to shuantsu/ss-easy-scrambles development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


Nice compilation on git. Thanks for sharing!


----------

